# 65 GTO Hood Scoop gasket



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

I am restoring a '65 GTO and cannot find the gasket for the hood scoop. The Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972 by Paul Zazarine, shows this gasket on page 83, in the front sheet metal exploded view. I have attached a screenshot of the page, with the gasket circled. Does anyone know where I can find this gasket? What other alternatives are out there? Thanks!


----------



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

Nevermind! I found answers on a previous post.


----------

